# Muskingum River Eyes



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Went down to my moms for the weekend, and hit the Muskingum for some saugeyes. Did okay, caught a dozen or so lost just as many kept 3 for the grill. Brisk and a bit windy Saturday but a much needed day out on the water.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Morn'n Sam,,, Nice going!

Would you be kind enough to show/tell us what you were using to catch those dandies?
I'll be driving down to deer camp tomorrow morn, and I'd love to have the right gear.

Thanks for the pics


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Doboy said:


> Morn'n Sam,,, Nice going!
> 
> Would you be kind enough to show/tell us what you were using to catch those dandies?
> I'll be driving down to deer camp tomorrow morn, and I'd love to have the right gear.
> ...


Just seen this post, I already sent a pm. Check your inbox! Good luck I hope the info I sent you helps!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

what dam is that doesnt look familiar


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

alan farver said:


> what dam is that doesn't look familiar


That's the low head at Malta/McConnellsville.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here we sit in the cabin damn wind. Fishing every day for a while. Many white bass smallies small cats. We met some very nice locals. They finally caught some CRaPPIES. Ellis Dam. NO Sauger.


----------

